# Strut Rub



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

My car was making a strange noise on right hand curves and turns and mechanic says my tires are rubbing against the struts in front. They are adjusted as far in as they can and that it's just my tires are too wide. They're the factory size 245 x 45 x 17 on Drag 37 rims from Discount Tire that are actually 1/2 inch narrower (7-1/2 inch) than stock. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johni53 said:


> My car was making a strange noise on right hand curves and turns and mechanic says my tires are rubbing against the struts in front. They are adjusted as far in as they can and that it's just my tires are too wide. They're the factory size 245 x 45 x 17 on Drag 37 rims from Discount Tire that are actually 1/2 inch narrower (7-1/2 inch) than stock. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


Your struts should be towed inward. As they fail they begin to stand upright then lean begin leaning outward making contact with your tire. Replace the struts. Many of the struts were damaged in the securing process of these cars in their boat ride. Over tightening of the front end was to blame. Many failed right from the git-go. By this time, those issues should have been resolved as the bad ones should have been long gone unless someone buys a car with low miles on them then BANG. the issue is there. In an attempt to correct this; more - camber was given for alignments, this was NOT the proper cure, but it did compensate for the rub (for a while anyway as damaged struts kept leaning more and more outward until no more - camber would compensate for it) 

Your tires are not too wide. There is very little room to begin with (space between tire and strut). IMO spring for new struts.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not the width of the wheels so much but the offset. What's the offset on those? The cause with stock wheels wasn't the struts but the strut bushings. It's fairly common for those to collapse. Strut bushings and front radius rod bushings fix a lot of front end problems.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gonna replace both struts and radius rod bushings, car has 48k miles so I think it's time. Thanks for the advise fellas.


----------

